# Anybody needs ski/snowboard making equipment/materials.



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

did you ever make any of these 172s...are they stiff...id like a board that size as long as its a good carver too...my 167 is great even on hard pack...lots of edge...rocking the big board is addictive...theyre not just for big guys


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

No offense but a 172 is not a big board really. 

My smallest right now is a 173.........but I am a big guy.


----------



## sumansameer (May 6, 2010)

impressive keep it up


----------

